# i just want to cry



## 13872

hi people well i dont realy know where to start, but this is the only place where i can express my feelings,it seems like nobody with ibs seems to understand how i am feeling, they just think this is some joke,but really they can not even begin to imagine what i am going through, im sure all you people reading this will know if you have the same problems. i was a prety normal healthy girl, only small,quite petite, i rember my friends syin to me i would love to have a figure like yours,i was really grateful of what i had,being able to eat nething i would want,and bang out of the blue i get ibs,3-4 months ago i discovrd that their was something wrong with my body but the docotrs did not take much notice,wish they had! and now i just cant cope,everyday i want to cry and i dont feel happy, i dont want to enjoy life like i ust to,really looking forward to doing things,buying new clothes etc,at the moment i dont even feel like wearing ne of my clothes,i just want to hide away from every1,my bf dusnt even understnd,i keep teling him ive had enuf,and he keeps going on about what he can eat etc,but i dont think he realises what i am going thru,like i say its all a joke. i have been get really bad stomach pains,really awful noises in my stomache, and the worst of all my stomache bloats up so much that it actually makes me look like i am pregnant. can you imagine how that must feel like.i hate it,once upon time i ust to love my figure,now i hate it.funi thing in the morning when i dont eat i can look normal. my stomach is down,as soon as i have something to eat,bang,it just bloats up so much.i hate it.plss ive tryd everything,medicine,mebeverine tablets, fibre gel, drink loads water,herbal tea,even been to the chinese doct but nothing at the moment seems to be working,pls you people out their i want you to pray for me,i just want my life back,i want to be normal agian without having tom worry about my ibs problems,my stomach makes so much noises i just can not bare it nemore. i feel deprsd,i feel hurt,i feel like why did this have to hapen to me for,nobody has been thru nethin like this in my family,why me!!! its not fair,life is so unfair.honestly. pls help.i look forward to hearin from you soon,and all you people with ibs i know exact how it must feel. i have my heart with you all. xx blessx


----------

